# vizsla and weimer



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is a little training on a game far more for my weimer but my visla helps on finding more birds than we put out .
Also some pictures of my girls


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Here a couple more


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

00tjwrangler - what a beautiful picture of them sleeping on a couch!
You should enter in June photo contest!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I LOVE the color of your weim. I've only seen one of that particular dark bluish color in real life and its amazing.


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you these are picturs from last yr and that actually the back seat of a car coming home from somewhere where they ran.


----------

